# power pole disconnect



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I am broke.


You can still afford the internet connection and some means to post [computer, iPhone, whatever]....clearly the State of NJ has not completely had her way with your finances :shutup:


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Celtic said:


> You can still afford the internet connection and some means to post [computer, iPhone, whatever]....clearly the State of NJ has not completely had her way with your finances :shutup:


It's coming close. I totally hear you, if this recession is as bad as it gets I am doing well. Although, I live by myself, don't have any children or any other financial concerns from a previous marriage so that counts for a lot I'd imagine. I also have done much the past few months other than post here and the other places. Few jobs here and there, you know... *wink, wink, nudge, nudge.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> It's coming close. I totally hear you, if this recession is as bad as it gets I am doing well. Although, I live by myself, don't have any children or any other financial concerns from a previous marriage so that counts for a lot I'd imagine. I also have done much the past few months other than post here and the other places. Few jobs here and there, you know... *wink, wink, nudge, nudge.


give me some addresses, so I can forward them to the DCA...TIA for your anticipated cooperation...


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

DCA?

That should have read "haven't" done much the past few months.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> DCA?
> 
> That should have read "haven't" done much the past few months.


that's what I thought...

mags you realize you get off much easier than most moonlighters...maybe it's cause you're from jersey...maybe it's cause Celtic likes you..but you get off easier than most...

:laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

hey we are contractors we are allways broke:whistling


----------



## [email protected]#e (Jul 5, 2007)

twodogsfab said:


> I have a farm with the utilities power coming in overhead to a pole and a meter. After the meter, the power, consisting of two hots and a neutral, goes into a distribution box located on the power pole, where it splits and feeds two main panels in the house (two separate s.e. cables from the distribution box) . The distribution box also feeds three separate outbuildings (all buildings are around 100' from the pole in all directions). All s.e. cables consist of two hots and a neutral (no ground) and all buildings are bonded to ground rods and the panels have the neutral and grounds connected together. I would like to have someway of shutting off the power to the whole farm at the pole, for safety's sake. Is there a way to do this?


Talk to an electrician about a pole top transfer switch. The use them around here in similiar situations to yours for transfering power for backup generators.


----------

